

Ask HN: Best games to play with Family and friends this holiday season? - gopalanj

What are the best games to play with Family and friends this holiday season?  Something other than Monopoly.
======
DanBC
BoardGameGeek (or whatever they're called now) has an obsessive userbase, who
will have reviews, playthroughs, explanations of odd rules, photographs, etc
etc.

For my recommendations:

Ticket to Ride: A fun game with a bit of "BLOCK THEM" competitiveness. You
create routes from and to destinations by collecting cards. Fun and reasonably
quick.

Puerto Rico : Maybe needs a bit of learning, but is really good fun. You need
to play it a few times to work out a nice way to generate resources.

The Name Game: Get a bowl. Get some paper, and enough pens for everyone.
People have a few minutes to write down a bunch of names - GW BUSH; SIMON
COWELL; BART SIMPSON; POCAHONTAS; BILL GATES; etc etc. Then spit into teams.
All the names go into the bowl. One player from a team has one minute to pull
names from the bowl and describe them for the rest of the team to guess. Keep
going until bowl is empty. Winning team is one with most points. The time
pressure makes this fun. "YELLOW NAUGHTY BOY DON'T HAVE A COW" helps
youngsters keep involved. I'm English, we play this when drunk which possibly
helps.

~~~
nolemonplease
Definitely also suggest Ticket to Ride.

------
leeHS
Settler of Catan, hands down.

------
dsteinweg
I would recommend a card game called Dominion.

------
jkira
Munchkin :)

~~~
gopalanj
Thank you jkira

Also found the following games:

\- Yahtzee \- Parcheesi

